# I just don't get it.... (1 Viewer)



## terrib (Jun 19, 2010)

I mean, I know every generation has to have their teen idols...but one question...does talent have anything to do with it? 

I was watching TV tonight when they showed this big statium filled with thousands of people in London at the B2, U2, H2O or something like that, when out comes this girl making a terrible attempt at singing, not to mention a terrible stage performance. At first I didn't know who she was until the break and they said it was Miley Cyrus. I couldn't believe it. This is the girl all the fuss is about? 

Jezzz....at least Donnie Osmond could sing....:cheers:


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I just youtubed to see her and I don't get it either.


----------



## Foxryder (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh-oh, Miley Cyrus? Men, that is one pitiable story. To your question then...


Talent has lil' to do with what happened to her on stage (if that is where your question is driving at). I think she wasn't well prepared or was totally overwhelmed by the turn-out of her audience that she could no longer be the Miley Cyrus she used to be. I hate to think that age could be another stalker in the process.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2010)

It's the O2 arena in London Terrib 

What annoys me most is that people like her make it big, when there are so many talented singers who can't catch a break. That said, there are the occasional teenage singers who I personally think are talented but the powers of Disney never really let them discover their potential.


----------



## Sam (Jun 19, 2010)

Another "talent" from the Disney production line. Before her there was Hilary Duff, AKA "Lizzie McGuire", and now there's some new Latino girl who's apparently bigger than Miley Cyrus and Hilary Duff put together. The only reason I know this stuff is because every mother in my college class has taken their daughter/son to see Hannah Montana/Lizzie McGuire/Some New Girl Disney Have Given A Crap Name To. 

None of them can sing worth a damn. Miley Cyrus performed on the results show of Britain's Got Talent and all three judges gave her a standing ovation. I was like: "What the hell for? She's a crap singer and the song was brutal".


----------



## Patrick (Jun 19, 2010)

Which star can you think of that truly deserves the adulation they receive? There are none because it's all over hyped. And then there's always the flavour of the month.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 19, 2010)

So NOBODY is talented, Mermaid?  Or they only promote the untalented and refuse to sign talented singers?  Ridiculous.

I don't think things are changing much.  Teen idols have always been all about cuteness and matching the current vibe.
In Cyrus case, she didn't come up as singer, but as a Disney TV actress.  And she seems to me be all that you'd want for a show appealling to junior high chicks, and the chickies seem to agree.
Touring as a singer is really just a tie-in, isn't it.    Not unlike Ricky Nelson. Or David Cassidy.  Or the Monkees, for that matter.
And they often stuck singers in films without much regard for their acting ability.  Elvis, to name one.  

But there's always something there that people want to see, so they go see that instead of somebody else.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 19, 2010)

Sam W said:


> The only reason I know this stuff is because every mother in my college class has taken their daughter/son to see Hannah Montana/Lizzie McGuire/Some New Girl Disney Have Given A Crap Name To.



We're avoiding this by not letting our girls watch TV or associate with other children. Ever.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 19, 2010)

lin said:


> So NOBODY is talented, Mermaid?  Or they only promote the untalented and refuse to sign talented singers?  Ridiculous.


 
There are people with all manner of talents in the world, but no amount of talent I know of is deserving of the kind of hero worship many of these stars receive. That's what I find ridiculous, so you could name any number of talented folk, whether they're rock stars or actors, and my attitude will be the same. I think the adulation the vast majority receive is disproportionate to the level of talent/skill they have. Miley Cyrus is just one person among many and she's probably a lot more sane than the thousands who jump up and down in the audience screaming at her or anybody else. Why anybody is compelled to do that for anybody I don't know. Maybe if Elvis came back from the dead?


----------



## Sam (Jun 19, 2010)

JosephB said:


> We're avoiding this by not letting our girls watch TV or associate with other children. Ever.



Cool! You've already set them on the first stages of becoming a creative genius: Isolation.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 19, 2010)

Now all they need is deprivation, insecurity, and sexual degradation.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 19, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Cool! You've already set them on the first stages of becoming a creative genius.



They mostly take after me, so that's pretty much a given.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 19, 2010)

Miley's out in the public eye now because she is cute and the career decisions she's making (or being guided to make) are more daring than what she's done before. Unfortunately, I think what's being done here lacks substance...she can sing terribly repetitive songs and juke around the stage on incredibly high heels for a while but eventually her brand (Miley Cyrus, daughter of Billy Ray, Disney actress, etc.) won't be enough unless it's backed up by something.

Her fans might play along for a while but there are always competitors. Somebody does all this better, Miley doesn't stand a chance unless she stops listening to the people who are just burning her out in the short term for the money and actually fulfills the empty promise of her name with some talent.

Edit: My 10 year old daughter didn't watch Hannah Montana and I let her see some of what Miley is doing now because she was curious about all the fuss. She was unimpressed. I don't think having her idolizing a tv show character would have been all that healthy.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 19, 2010)

JosephB said:


> They mostly take after me, so that's pretty much a given.


 

May God help them. :lone:


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 19, 2010)

My guess would be her people are smart enough to steer her into a little "older material" when there's nothing left from the mini-bopper bit.  If I were her I'd want to make the switch at the beginning of the last season for the TV show.

Trouble is, who are her people?   Her dad (who I always got a kick out of) was a one hit wonder.  Disney has very little interest in turning their star into Avril Lavigne or whoever.

When she's ready to start ratcheting up a notch, I've got two killer songs for her.


----------



## Baron (Jun 19, 2010)

Miley Cyrus is at a similar stage in her career as Kylie Minogue was when she made the break from Neighbours.  I've never been over fond of Kylie as a singer but some shrewd management certainly gave her a career that made her bankable.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 19, 2010)

Can you imagine Miley Cyrus running for the U.S. House of Representatives for Republicans?

Shirley Temple could.

For you grammarians: Shirley Temple could imagine herself running for the U.S. House of Representatives for Republicans. 

(Just had to sneak this in here. A topic for another time.)

Miley Cyrus is new to me. Just listened to her on You Tube. Thank you. I'll pass.

Does Brittany Spears have talent? When she sings I'm embarrased for her. And especially when she makes it clear she's gone comando for the paparazzis. Hype and no talent? How it works? Haven't a clue. To my knowlege we didn't have this going on in the 30's, 40's or 50's. You had some real torch singers then, and little fluff. If only we were flies on the wall in an agent's office, wings would drop off.

I don't understand fan mania. Even when the Beatles were a group. I certainly can't wrap my mind around the Cyrus draw. I guess there are just some kids who need to escape themselves by placing so much importance on a teen idol. Teens sadly living, vicariously, through the Miley's in this world.

I will say this: One exception from the Disney Clubers is Christina Aguilera. Now, this one young woman can "belt it out"! I even cut her wardrobe slack.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 19, 2010)

lin said:


> When she's ready to start ratcheting up a notch, I've got two killer songs for her.


 Seriously. They've got to be better than what she's singing now.

I'm not saying she's done but I think she'd better do something better than cashing in on dad's name and a past role. And currently what she's doing doesn't seem 'better.' Still, hard to tell for now, see what the fans say, really.


----------



## spider8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Cool! You've already set them on the first stages of becoming a creative genius: Isolation.


 
Hey Sam, JoeB is obviously joking.


----------



## spider8 (Jun 21, 2010)

On second thoughts, perhaps you're both joking. Obviously, to be a well-rounded adult, input is needed from other kids. Duh! Dumb posts of the day.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 21, 2010)

Spider, you could have used OX's three dot technique to edit that post. I admire your integrity. 

And no, we don't keep the girls shut in the house. We won't do that until they reach dating age.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

It doesn't help her that the art director for her music videos is an idiot.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 21, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> It doesn't help her that the art director for her music videos is an idiot.


Apparently not the only idiot involved in the process. You can't tell me that she couldn't have taken a similarly bold step but done a heck of a lot better than this. Why the big rush to turn her into Linsey Lohan?


----------



## spider8 (Jun 21, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Spider, you could have used OX's three dot technique to edit that post.


 
I never have and, hopefully, I never will. You can see me, warts and all.

I'll forgive Oxy though, poor old guy. He's allowed.


----------

